# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συμπληρώματα >  Complete Pre (Warriorlab) [Παρουσιαση προιοντος]

## beefmeup

*Complete Pre (Warriorlab)*

Με την παροδο των χρονων, ολο και περισοτερα πραγματα γνωριζουμε για τα συμπληρωματα που χρησιμοποιουμε και βαση αυτων των πραγματων, ολοι μας θελουμε να εχουμε την μεγιστη δυνατη αποδοση απο ενα συμπληρωμα, πραγμα το οποια θα βελτιωσει την αθλητικη μας αποδοση..
Ενας τομεας των συμπληρωματων αυτων, τα προεξασκητικα ειναι πλεον αναποσπαστο κομματι της καθημερινοτητας των περισοτερων απο εμας..
ας δουμε λοιπον ενα καινουριο συμπληρωμα του ειδους, το οποιο ειναι πολλα υποσχομενο ασχετως, αν και διαφορα συστατικα με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει, αλλα σιγουρα οχι με αυτες τις αναλογιες κ οχι με αυτο τον συνδυασμό..



*
Glycerol (as gms -glycerol monostearate)*

Τα τελευταια χρονια εχει γινει πλεον ευρεως γνωστη για τις ιδιοτητες της να κατακρατα νερο ενδομυικα στο σωμα, καθως και για την επιπλεον δραση της στην καλυτερη ενυδατωση των αθλουμενων κατα την αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα..
Στην ουσια ειναι μια πολυ-αλκοολη η οποια ομως σε υγρη μορφη, ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατο να χρησιμοποιηθει σε συμπληρωματα, οποτε εδω την εχουμε σε μια μορφη σκονης,“δεμενη” με Στεαρικο  Οξυ για να μπορει να ειναι σταθερη στην χρηση της σαν συστατικο και σε μια καλη *δοση των 5γρ* για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα..


*Citruline malate*

Η γνωστη σε ολους μας κιτρουλινη, η οποια ειναι πραγματικα αποτελεσματικη οσον αφορα την διεγερση της παραγωγης του Ν.Ο. στο σωμα σε σχεση με διαφορες αλλες ουσιες που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει κατα το παρελθον..Προδρομος της αργινινης, ειναι η ουσια με επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενες μελετες που μας δινει αυτο που πραγματικα θελουμε δημιουργοντας καλυτερες συνηθηκες για αυξημενη αιματωση, και μυικη διογκωση κατα την προπονηση..
Εδω την εχουμε σε *δοση των 4γρ,* ποσοτητα αρκετα μεγαλυτερη απο την πλειοψηφια των περισοτερων προεξασκητικων συμπληρωματων, τα οποια ουσιαστικα μπορει να την περιεχουν ακομα και σαν filler με δοσεις που δεν φτανουν για να δωσουν αποτελεσματα..


*B-alanine*

H β-αλανινη, ειναι αλλη μια ουσια που ανακαλυφθηκε σχετικα προσφατα οτι εχει ευεργετικη δραση στον αθλουμενο και εχει χρησιμοποιηθει αρκετα σε διαφορα συμπληρωματα, καθως και αυτη, σαν ουσια εχει πλεον επιστημονικη υποστηριξη οτι μπορει να δωσει καλυτερη αποδοση μεσω της αντοχης στην δυναμη η ακομα και σε στο καρδιαγγειακο, σε προπονησεις αντοχης, λογω της αυξησης των επιπεδων της καρνοσυνης στο σωμα,πραγμα που συμβαινει σαν φυσικο επακολουθο της ληψης της..
Εδω υπαρχει σε μια *δοση των 2γρ,* η οποια ειναι αρκετα κοντα στην ημερισια προτεινομενη δοση, για σωστα αποτελεσματα απο την χρηση της..Δεν ειναι λιγοι εξ'αλλου αυτοι που την προτιμουν μεσα σε προεξασκητικα συμπληρωματα γιατι παρατηρουν αυξηση της αντοχης τους κατα την προπονηση..


*Taurine
*
Η Ταυρινη, που εχει πλεον καθιερωθει σε ολα τα ενεργειακα αναψυκτικα..
Αν κ οι δοσεις οι οποιες την περιεχουν δεν ειναι αρκετες για να δει καποιος σοβαρο αποτελεσμα,εδω υπαρχει *στα 2γρ*..ποσοτητα η οποια ειναι αρκετη για να λειτουργησει σαν νευροδιαβιβαστης, και να μας δωσει καλυτερα  συνεργιστικα αποτελεσματα,μαζι με τα υπολοιπα αναλογα συστατικα του προιοντος..

*
Beetroot Extract (4:1)*

Eνα απο τα λαχανικα που ειναι πλουσια σε φυσικα nitrates ειναι το πατζαρι..Πλεον, το εκχυλισμα πατζαριου,το βρισκουμε παντου σαν stand alone συμπληρωμα, οσον αφορα την διεγερση του Ν.Ο., ακομα και σε φαρμακευτικα συμπληρωματα τα οποια υποσχονται καλυτερη σεξουαλικη αποδοση, ειδικα για αυτη του την υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε nitrates...Μιλαμε για ενα φυσικο προιον, το οποιο εδω υπαρχει στην *δοση του 1γρ*..
Η δοση αυτη ειναι υπο μορφη exract 4:1, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι αυτο που τελικα παιρνουμε ειναι μια ποσοτητα αρκετα μεγαλυτερη σε nitrates, αποτι αν υπηρχε στην απλη φυτικη του μορφη..Καποιος που θα ερευνησει λιγο την αγορα θα προσεξει οτι σχεδον ολα τα αναλογα συμπληρωματα beetroot ερχονται με αυτη την ποσοτητα ανα δοση..Εδω υπαρχει οχι μονο σε αυτη την αναλογια, αλλα και συνδιαστικα με ολα τα υπολοιπα συστατικα για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα..


*Tyrosine*

Η τυροσινη ειναι ενα μη βασικο αμινοξυ το οποιο ειναι προδρομος της ντοπαμινης, της νοροεπινεφρινης και της επινεφρινης..Σε μορφη συμπληρωματος πρωτα μετατρεπεται σε L-DOPA και μετα σε στις κατεχολαμινες που αναφεραμε..
Στην ουσια εχει διεγερτικη δραση στον οργανισμο και βοηθα και αυτη συνδιαστικα με την ταυρινη και την καφεινη σε δυνατοτερα αποτελεσματα κατα την προπονηση..Εδω υπαρχει στην *δοση του 1gr.*


*Vit-C*

*Σε μια δοση των 500mg*..Απαραιτητο συστατικο, μιας κ η παραγωγη του Ν.Ο.στην πορεια της απελευθερωνει στο σωμα ελευθερες ριζες, η οποιες με την σειρα τους μπορουν να εμποδισουν την επιπλεον παραγωγη του..
Πραγμα αναποφευκτο με το Ν.Ο. στο σωμα, και γιαυτο η προσθηκη της, ειναι σημαντικη, επειδη λειτουργει σαν ανασταλτικος παραγοντας στην οξειδωση αυτη..Η βιταμινη C ειναι το συστατικο που εχει δωσει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα αυτη την λειτουργια.. 

*Caffeine
*
Η καφεινη, ειναι το ενα απο τα 2 συμπληρωματα που εχουν εργογονο δραση στον οργανισμο..
Εδω την εχουμε σε μια ποσοτητα των *200mg,* δοση η οποια ειναι ανεκτη απο τους περισοτερους,αλλα και αυτη που χρειαζεται για να δωσει τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα απο πλευρας ενεργειας..
Συνδιαστικα και αυτη, μαζι με την ταυρινη και την τυροσινη,θα βοηθησουν για καλυτερη αποδοση και συγκεντρωση κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης.

*
Selenium
*
To Σεληνιο ειναι μια ουσια η οποια βοηθαει στην μειωση του οξειδωτικου στρες στο σωμα απο την παραγωγη του Ν.Ο...Και αυτη με την σειρα της ειναι απαραιτητη, γιατι το σωμα για να παραξει νιτρικο οξειδιο χρειαζεται να καταναλωσει ποσοτητα αποθεματων γλουταθειονης..Το σεληνιο στην *δοση των 200mcg* που υπαρχει εδω, βοηθα να ξεπεραστει αυτο το ελλειμα γλουταθειονης και κατα συνεπεια να εχουμε καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση της οξειδωσης, μαζι με τον συνδιασμο της βιταμινης C.


Θα προσεξει κανεις, πως στο συμπληρωμα, δεν υπαρχουν συστατικα “γεμισματα”, και πως το καθενα εχει το δικο του ξεχωριστο ρολο,ενω ολα μαζι λειτουργουν συνδιαστικα για να δωσουν το καλυτερο δυνατο..επισης ειναι χωρις περιτα ζακχαρα και με ελαχιστες χρωστικες, μιας και το μεγαλυτερο κομματι σε αυτο, επαιξε το πατζαρι σαν συστατικο που δινει εντονο χρωμα..Θα προσεξετε οτι και οι 3 γευσεις, ειναι σε κοκκινο χρωμα,για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο, την αποφυγη επιλεον προσθετων.. 
Οι γευσεις ειναι cherry, fruit punch και strauberry-lime, και πιστεψτε με ειναι και οι 3 υπεροχεςκαι πολυ δροσιστικες..
Επισης το συμπληρωμα ειναι σχεδιασμενο να δινει τα καλυτερα δυνατα αποτελεσματα και με μια δοση (1 scoop), βαση των συστατικων του και για τους περισοτερους, δεν θα χρειαστει να βαζουν επιπλεον δοσεις, αν και σιγουρα αρκετοι απο εμας θα πειραματιστουν σε αυτο..
Η συσκευασια δινει 30 δοσεις, και απο βδομαδα θα ειναι αμμεσα διαθεσιμο, απο τα Xtreme stores καθως και τον Αθλητη.

Υ.Γ
Η παρουσιαση αυτη εγινε απο εμενα σαν ξεχωριστο θεμα, μιας και εγω ειμαι ο "ηθικος αυτουργος" της δημιουργιας του, με γνωμονα οτι και εγω οπως ολοι, ειμαι ατομο που γυμναζεται και παντα θα ηθελα να εχω προιοντα τα οποια θα ανταποκρινονται στις αναγκες του καθε αθλουμενου..
Ενα ευχαριστω στον Σπυρο Μαραγκακη που και αυτος σαν τετοιου τυπου ανθρωπος που εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον για τα συμπληρωματα μου εδωσε αυτη την ευκαιρια!

Οποιεσδήποτε ερωτησεις και κουβεντα ειμαι στην διαθεση σας στο αντίστοιχο *θεμα της αξιολογησης 
*

----------

